# How do i add pictures to a posting?



## Flying Crane (Jan 14, 2012)

I've got a Macbook Pro with Iphoto.  I hit the "insert Image" icon here and then dragged a photo into it, but it doesn't post the picture in my post.  It only posts the picture address gibberish.

Any guidance, please?

Thx.

michael


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 14, 2012)

You have to navigate to the picture and select it. vB hasn't caught up to drag-n-drop convenience yet unfortunately.
Without a supporting membership, you're also limited to linking to a file-share site like Flickr.


----------

